# Dream Interpretation - Enneagram



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

I am unsure if I dream, but for a very long time I have awoken without remembering any of my dreams. I used to say jokingly that it was because I had no soul, maybe there's something science has to say about this. When I was a kid I used to have a lot of nightmares or dreams in which I awoke crying. One of the last dreams I remember was so impactful that I awoke shocked and I started writing it down to avoid forgetting it while I was crying. I threw those notes away and I am not sure of the details or the main idea anymore, but it was something along the lines of me realizing I was living a lie and that I was evil because I killed my sister, something like that. It was a really weird dream.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Supposedly, we all dream. We just don't remember them. At any rate, my sister used to wake up screaming in the middle of the night. She had night terrors. They took out her adenoids and tonsils, no more night terrors. 

I have always had a peculiar "skill" when it comes to dreams. I often "wake up" in the middle of my dream and find I can make changes to what's going on. Some things don't work, but I can often rewind, make changes, or change details of the surroundings. It's known as "lucid dreaming." There are some people who believe it can be taught. You might look into that. Maybe it will help you get a handle on things.


----------



## Stawker (Nov 30, 2016)

I frequently have dreams about being chased by wild animals but my last night's dream was crazy on a wholly different level.

I found myself in a bazaar, in the midst of a war. Gunshots from all sides, and people were jumping into the enemy's line of fire willingly, as if to provoke the hidden enemy (I didn't see who was the enemy but I assumed it to be religious fanatics -- innocent people were in an equal religious ecstasy). Military was doing nothing to safeguard the civilians. Tanks were stationed in the middle of the streets, and people and soldiers were both dying everywhere. A young boy with a toy in his hand jumped straight into enemy's line of fire and shouted a few provocations before being shot to death. A woman wearing half-torn clothes and carrying an infant too fell prey to her frenzy and died with an expression of utter disgust. I ran for safety and eventually found myself out in the suburbs. A pack of wolves was prowling in front of me. I ran straight through them only to encounter a pack of lions ahead. I cut through them too and entered a small town. 

Here the weirdness began: I somehow already knew the structure of the entire town and what would go wrong if I follow the most natural route. The town had no people, only wild animals plundering whatever was left behind. Lions, leopards, gorillas, chimpanzees, gazelles, wilder-beasts -- pretty much a jungle. I ran straight through the alley with a leopard chasing me and slid through the legs of a gorilla mauling a female lion in front of me. I climbed atop the building ahead and somehow instinctively knew which route the animals will pick for coming after me. I stood on that portended edge of the roof and kicked down any animal that tried to come after me then jumped onto the other side and ran straight outside the town. 

At this point of my dream, I was no longer running on my two feet. I was running like an animal, using even my hands to give myself a boost. Two packs of wolves on my left and right side, and cutting them transversely a pack of wilder-beasts; I ran and ran on the rut and looked below at my hands. They were not human hands, they were of a wolf's.

I wonder what this dream could mean.


----------



## Ulcerate (Jan 23, 2017)

This isn't an Enneagram related observation but from talking to friends about dreams we've had, it's occurred to me that sensors tend to have more realistic dreams whereas intuitives have more surreal ones. I had an INTJ friend of mine tell my ESTJ friend that he found it weird the ESTJ had a dream about something that could actually happen in real life. The INTJ then went on to tell us about a dream he had where he was able to spin his legs around like the rotors of a helicopter and hover in place. Both the ESTJ and I found that rather odd and amusing because we don't tend to have dreams like that. Hell, I've actually noticed that I literally _fix_ things in my dreams if they don't make sense.

Something else I've noticed is that my intuitive friends tend to either dream more or remember them more often.


----------



## Rose for a Heart (Nov 14, 2011)

*Do you guys believe that archetypal "symbols" appear in dreams? How do you make sense of what the dream is trying to tell you? How often do you remember your dreams? Have you ever lucid-dreamed and what does it feel like? Do dream dictionaries help you or make sense for you? Do you guys have recurring symbols or anything like that?*

I remember a snippet from a recent dream I had. I will share it here: 
"Don't remember everything. I dreamed I was heating something to separate the fat, and it is supposed to be that at a certain temperature, the upper layer becomes liquid-jelly from solid. I separated it and it was clear jelly like, and there was a small (smaller than a cherry) blue apple inside of it. Dark, rich, royal blue. My favorite color. 

Connections I made to real life (at least these are the ones I wrote down, there were too many overall. My psyche seems to be hyper-Ne mode when dreaming. Just a small blue apple sparked off correlations that most had one thing in common: obsession.)

- I listened to a professor talk about how a child turns blue because he holds his breath, when he throws temper tantrums. And he links childish temper tantrums to borderlines. 

- Saw an article about a photo shoot where infant girls were asleep dressed in Disney princess costumes. The apple in my dream reminded me of Snow White. She (girl dressed as Snow White) was the only darker skinned one (light brownish), the others were all white. I looked at the article again and top of her dress was the deep, rich royal blue just like the apple.

- Also watched videos about this lipstick that is clear jelly like and has a flower encased inside it that you can see. Watched a few videos where people cut the lipstick to see what the flower looks like. There was something satisfying about watching that. 

- Blue is the color of poison. So is it the poisoned apple? (couldn't answer this one).

- I just realized while going through several scenarios in my head, that THAT shade of blue is the color of my rich and enduring obsessions. I have always had a strong liking for the color."
------

It is tempting to link my dream contents with traditional meanings of "apple" or poisoned apple, but that doesn't feel like I am actually connecting with my unconscious. I let myself go through a process where I re-played recent memories in my head and checked them to see if they "felt blue (the specific shade I dreamed of), and those that did, were somehow related to obsession. It could as well have been a poisoned apple, since obsessions aren't good for you, people don't like if you act that way, it's frowned upon. And obsessive nature easily leads to fixating on one thing in an anxious way, creating a really painful amount of anxiety. All of this of course, also reminded of the SX instinct.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

@Rose for a Heart
If something is supposed to represent anything in my dreams, I can usually tell in the dream. I like reading dream dictionaries for ideas though. Don't remember my dreams as much these days, but I've been trying to keep a dream journal lately, though I didn't manage to write much in it yet. There's a few lovely dreams I remember, though.

Most recent was about some kind of sickness, where a guy had maggots eating through his eyes. Although this other guy, who was a doctor, said he seemed fine. However, he seemed to have some kind of strain himself that was beginning to develop, on his neck or cheek. Then the first guy met his girlfriend, and she could see that there's something wrong with him, though from her point of view it looks different (like his eyes are covered by something hard). So when he tried to get it on with her she's like "uh idk about making out, something seems wrong. D:"

I had another one where I accidentally freed a criminal. Think it was semi-lucid, because I considered what if it became a sexual dream? But I was too scared he would kill me 

My sexual dreams are usually kind of gross. Don't remember if I mentioned it before, but I had one that started out with a game (that had something to do with ships), and when you lost you came to this room and basically had to be a sex slave. And when someone tried to get out of it (not even in a rebellious way, they tried making a deal) they got exploded. So I got some blood or guts on me because I was standing close to them. And... well, was trying to think of a way to escape, but clearly I had to be very careful if I didn't want to get killed. 

And then I had one about all life on earth dying out, starting with the animals. Think I remember standing in a spaceship looking down on the dying planet (spaceship was probably a means of trying to escape death, but there wasn't really any focus on exploration), though I also remember being on the farm (of my family) and trying to get something in the cellar (in the dream it was different, because in real life I think we go down some stairs, but in the dream I had to go down this ladder and it was more scary). And aside from myself I mostly remember my sister being there. Also my cat... or I was noting her absence.


----------



## Rose for a Heart (Nov 14, 2011)

Distortions said:


> @*Rose for a Heart*
> If something is supposed to represent anything in my dreams, I can usually tell in the dream. I like reading dream dictionaries for ideas though. Don't remember my dreams as much these days, but I've been trying to keep a dream journal lately, though I didn't manage to write much in it yet. There's a few lovely dreams I remember, though.
> 
> Most recent was about some kind of sickness, where* a guy had maggots eating through his eyes*. Although this other guy, who was a *doctor*, said he seemed fine. However, he seemed to have *some kind of strain* himself that was beginning to develop, on his neck or cheek. Then the first guy met his *girlfriend*, and she could see that there's something wrong with him, though from her point of view it *looks different (like his eyes are covered by something hard*). So when he tried to get it on with her she's like "uh idk about making out, something seems wrong. D:"


What do those represent?
----

Another observation about the unconscious: I think it takes tools available to it (movies you recently watched, your physical bodily condition right now, any other tools available to it in the psyche) to construct what it is trying to convey to you. Basically, I think it's worth exploring further, those dreams whose meaning is felt to be obvious and requiring no further exploration. Perhaps Jung is right, and the unconscious is vast, and any and all tools available to it are useful.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Rose for a Heart said:


> What do those represent?


In that case I don't feel a particular connection to anything, like the guy wasn't "me" though it would have been fitting. It probably doesn't help that I've been worrying about my health, though (with the infected doctor adding to the creepyness of the dream, because in such a situation you might be pretty fucked). Also sexual issues...

Do you have an interpretation?


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

@Twist of Fate
Not gonna lie though, your dreams sound fun


----------



## Rose for a Heart (Nov 14, 2011)

Distortions said:


> In that case I don't feel a particular connection to anything, like the guy wasn't "me" though it would have been fitting. It probably doesn't help that I've been worrying about my health, though (with the infected doctor adding to the creepyness of the dream, because in such a situation you might be pretty fucked). Also sexual issues...
> 
> Do you have an interpretation?


I can't really do interpretation if I don't know the context of the dreams. What real life things you would relate the dream to, for example. Interpretations are pretty much useless without knowing that. So if you want you can discuss what could have...bore the dream into your (un)consciousness.


----------



## Rose for a Heart (Nov 14, 2011)

I had another dream but it feels too private to share (I could, however, PM some of it if anyone wants to look at it). I just can't put it together, and was interested in what people thought of symbols like these:

- Pregnant women
- swallowing a bomb (in the context of WWII breaking out)
- college graduation
- Lots of puzzle games
- white blood cells (apparently in my dream, humans had finite number of those, about 12, and when one died it couldn't be replaced or brought back). 
- Why the person I am dreaming of in my dreams is, in many ways, the total opposite of who he is in real life.

i will share this part on here:
"And there was another snippet where I met this girl who apparently had "8 of her white blood cells die" (as white blood cells were 12 I think and cell death was permanent) because she had a disease of some kind, but she didn't know what exactly it was. She was scared of finding out. Her mother tried to get her to take meds but she didn't want to and only agreed to take the lowest dose possible. She was scared the meds would make her unattractive (unlovable) or something. "

im pretty sure that's me, but I don't know what the dream is trying to say. Basically her immune system was dying and she would die as a result of it if she continued the same way.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Rose for a Heart said:


> I can't really do interpretation if I don't know the context of the dreams. What real life things you would relate the dream to, for example. Interpretations are pretty much useless without knowing that. So if you want you can discuss what could have...bore the dream into your (un)consciousness.


Neither can a dream dictionary I imagine, which is why I mostly look at it for ideas.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

.


----------

